# Establishing a New Tank



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, so I'm moving and starting a new 10 gallon, maybe planted. I would like to use the bacteria from my already-established filter, but I'm moving 1.5 hours away for school. 

I would like to know firstly how to go about grabbing enough beneficial bacteria to cycle the new tank for 1-2 months, and whether or not the bacteria will survive the trip/how to keep them alive.

I do have a battery-powered air pump if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just take a small portion of media from your established filter and keep it in a bucket of water while you move. The bacteria should be fine.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Make sure you keep your established bacteria in dirty tank water. Just take take some water straight out of your tank and put the filter in, it will be fine. You can also keep your substrate in tank water, there is a ton of beneficial bacteria in there.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, thank goodness it is that simple. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

If you do end up doing a planted tank, you could also do a silent cycle http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_silent_cycling.php (along with using your established bacteria)


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you for the link.  I'll look into it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You don't move media in water you move it in a bag with maybe 2mm of water under very high pressure. Nitrifying bacteria need oxygen. The more the better. Keeping them damp is all that is required. If you have them submerged with no oxygen they can either go into a state of retardation (they wont work as well for a while) or die depending on the amount of time they are in transport. Under pressure in a bag you're good for at least six hours if not 12.

Transfer as much filter media as you can and start the tank with a light bio load. Use Seachem Stability, because it works. You should only need to use it for ten days or so to fully establish the tank. Use about 1 capfull per 30 gallons the first 5 days then go to half a capful for the next five.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quiet cycle worked really well for me


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> I would like to know firstly how to go about grabbing enough beneficial bacteria to cycle the new tank for 1-2 months, and whether or not the bacteria will survive the trip/how to keep them alive.


Are you saying that once you cycle the tank, it will be 1-2 months before you introduce anything?

If that is the case, you will either have to keep the bacteria alive by feeding the empty tank or re-cycle the filter once you decide to put fish in again.


----------

